# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Nailgun for floorboards

## ChocDog

Hi guys, I need to start laying floorboards shortly. 
Now, I know some people recommend hand nailing, but Id prefer to avoid that if I can! So need a nail gun to fire the appropriate nails (or use the 2 I have). Ive had a massive search around, but still havent locked onto the gear for the job. 
The floor details are:Hardwood joists
Yellow Tongue particleboard on joists
150mm x 21mm Baltic pine T&G boards (originals from our cal bungalow) onto the YTFixing method:top nailing + Bostick Ultraset floor adhesive 
I already have the following 2 guns:Framing: HITACHI NR90AD, D head, 2.9-3.7mm x 50-90mm nails, 24deg, 
Finisher/bradder: HITACHI NT65MA4, 15 gauge /DA 1.8mm x 31-63mm nails, 34 deg 
The nail recommendations Ive seen for floorboards are (Source: AS 1684):Floorboards (over hardwood joists):50 x 2.5mm nail gun; Floorboards (over plywood underlay):38 x 16 gauge chisel point staples or 38 x 2.2 mm nails at 300 mm spacing; Floorboards (over particleboard  ie Yellow Tongue):??? AS1684 doesnt explicitly mention T&G onto particleboard  and particleboard shouldnt be considered same as ply 
Some comments on here recommend either a T-nailer or a ND bradder. 
Im struggling to find a selection of T-nailers or ND nailers anywhere  nail recommendations/availability for them is even harder to find. TradeTools sells a T-nailer for $200, and thats about it  TradeTools - T-64LM-TRADETOOLS T NAILER LONG MAGAZINE. I prefer to get this sort of stuff from the US as its much cheaper. 
Im also struggling to get my head around T series vs ND spec. The info out there seems very vague. Best I can do is:T-series: wire size = 2.2mm (or 2.5mm); head = 2.2x7.0mm (or 2.5x7.0)TF-series: wire size = 2.2mm; head = 2.2x4.4mmND = 14 gauge = 2.1mm (nominal); wire size = 1.9mm x 2.3mm; head = 5.5mmSource: Nails T Series Bright ; Nails TF Series Finish Head Bright ; 14Gauge Brad Nails | hardpich 
So pretty similar. Either way, it doesnt seem that ND or T-series (/TF) are very common.  
In my opinion, the D head profile size of the framer makes it unsuitable for the boards and the 15G bradder has bugger all head. Granted the adhesive will be doing most of the fixing. I wouldnt have thought the 7mm width of the T-series head would be a great look for floorboards either. Or the 5.5mm head of the ND. So TF (4.4mm head) it would be then. But buggered if I can find a gun that explicitly states it shoots TF series (besides an $800 no longer in production Hitachi). Im guessing all T nailers probably handle both T and TF though. Also the AS1684 spec recommends a 2.5mm dia nail. Thats pretty much a coil nailer spec. But I thought coil nailer heads were just as big as a framing nailer  hence unsuitable!  
So, after all that guff, what nail gun(s) and nails to suit do people actually use for top nailing floorboards to Yellow Tongue (also remembering that flooring adhesive will be used), cause Im struggling to line up the recommendations with actual guns/nails out there?

----------


## johnc

Use your existing bradder to secret nail, the ultraset does the job, the brad holds it while the glue sets. You just angle it into the tongue and fire back through the board at about 45 degree or less.

----------


## jimfish

In my opinion you are better of hiring a secret nailer, much quicker and easier to use than your bradder

----------


## Micky013

Second the secret nailer. 
Not only will it be quicker but the extra *bang* when you hit it will make the boards a nice tight fit. If you really wanted to top nail after that, the angle gun will do the job.

----------


## Farmer Geoff

+1 for the secret nailer. We bought one from Bunnings for less that $300 and that was much less frenetic than if we'd tried to rush the job with a hired nailer. Can sell the nailer later. Definitely consider buying if you already have a compressor and have a lot to do. Ultraset sure is sticky stuff - gloves are a must.

----------


## ChocDog

Really appreciate the input guys. 
Secret nailing? I'd like that solution. The boards already have a million nail holes (plus clout holes from tiling + carpet tacks). I like the look they give to an old restored place, but I think enough is enough, so the less extra I put in the better. 
Although I appreciate the recommendation to just use my bradder for this John, I'd prefer to use a proper secret nailer for the job as the boards arent too tolerant to mistakes - tongues are pretty delicate. So using a secret nailer might do a better job and be simpler.  
Based on hirer prices of $65/day, and the fact that this will take me more than a couple of days, I'm more than happy to buy a good unit, use it and then sell it on.  
Checking around, it seems the Bostitch MIIIFS is the benchmark secret nailer. I can pickup a reconditioned one from Amazon for $250 (+ shipping).   Stanley Bostitch :@ MIIIFS @-@ Flooring Stapler Kit  Factory-Reconditioned Stanley Bostitch U/MIIIFS 1-1/2-inch to 2-inch Pneumatic Flooring Stapler - Amazon.com 
They around $600 new here, so shouldnt loose much money overall. If anyone is looking to want one in a month or so, give me buzz cause I'll be selling one... 
A few (more) questions:
1. The Bostitch shoots 37-50mm  15-1/2 gauge staples. I'm guessing this is the ammo of choice for floors? I'll use 50mm.
2. I'm guessing staples are the preferred ammo in secret nailers as thats the most common (but I know some do shoot actual nails)?
3. More important issue - I thought the T&G profile of boards to suit secret nailers was unique? These are plain old school 150x22mm baltic pine.
4. Is this the best solution? Floor adhesive + secret nailing? If so, I like the solution...  
Yet again, many thanks guys.

----------


## ChocDog

> Ultraset sure is sticky stuff - gloves are a must.

   Tell me about it! I've been using it when laying the yellow tongue. Hands don't get back to normal colour until about Friday!

----------


## Micky013

Bostitch is the way to go for sure and use staples. 
Not sure what you mean by point 3. Your boards dont have T&G? - not sure how it would go in that case otherwise they are awesome pieces of kit. 
Best option for sure! 
PS - PM me when your selling it cos im def keen..

----------


## ChocDog

> Not sure what you mean by point 3. Your boards dont have T&G? 
> PS - PM me when your selling it cos im def keen..

  They just have a standard (symmetric) T&G. I thought I heard somewhere that the T&G's of the newer boards (that are meant for secret nailing) had a different profile on the T&G to suit the stapling. 
I'll give you a PM in a month or so when I'm finished. 
Thanks mate.

----------

